# Costa Rica Rooster



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought the timing was great on this shot (with a little luck thrown in)


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a punk sheephead with a spiked mohawk


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Cool pic, GinMan ...


----------

